# Rally Sets Me Up For Mods



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Yep, after the South Central Spring Rally came home with a list of things to do. Ordered an electric tongue jack and a new one piece tank cover for the Outback yesterday. Also might go ahead and do the folding wall table mod. Wife even made me order those lounge recliner camp chairs. She was even talking about me upgrading the TV to a LCD, geez Rallies are dangerous to the wallet.









Vern


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

At least you only have a mod list, some of us have a 'new' camper list


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

HEY VERN, how much did the new tank cover set you back?
i want to odrer me one very soon.
campingnut18..


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

campingnut18 said:


> HEY VERN, how much did the new tank cover set you back?
> i want to odrer me one very soon.
> campingnut18..
> [snapback]110769[/snapback]​


$102.00 Watch out for the shipping $50.00







Have your dealer order it with there shipments so you wont have to pay for the shipping.

Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> an electric tongue jack


Yep, that's my next order.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I did OK at the Spring PNW Outbckers Rally...
Until I saw the fireplace mod Tazman did!
Thanks Sidney!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> > an electric tongue jack
> 
> 
> Yep, that's my next order.
> ...


Got the jack for $161.00 no tax and no freight, not a bad deal.







Thats cheaper than the gas it would have cost me to drive to Camping World.









Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

vern38 said:


> Got the jack for $161.00 no tax and no freight, not a bad deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't that the truth!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Got the jack for $161.00 no tax and no freight, not a bad deal


Yikes, mine's $279!!!

Mark

But, after all, it IS a Sydney! (inside joke)


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Got the jack for $161.00 no tax and no freight, not a bad deal
> 
> 
> Yikes, mine's $279!!!
> ...


Mswalt,
When you live in Hollywood you have to pay Hollywood prices.








You will be very happy with the heavy duty jack....

Vern is right this rally cost me $200 in gas and $300 at Camping World








but the experince is "priceless"

KB


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > an electric tongue jack
> 
> 
> Yep, that's my next order.
> ...


Have had one from first trailer purchased and have been greatful for it...

Could not imagine camping life without one.

Linda


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

kbrazielTx said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > > Got the jack for $161.00 no tax and no freight, not a bad deal
> ...


$140.00 in gas (to and from the rally) and $504.28 in MODS and parts here.









Vern


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

So what is the fold wall table mod?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Devildog said:


> So what is the fold wall table mod?
> [snapback]111092[/snapback]​


Ya..who's done this? Please post some pictures.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Anything to make camping nicer








folding table sounds interesting

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Vern

Camping used to be cheap. Some campsite are more than hotel rooms







. Fortunately the camping bug has bitten me and I will be camping for the rest of my life.









Thor


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Got the jack for $161.00 no tax and no freight, not a bad deal
> 
> 
> Yikes, mine's $279!!!
> ...


I can't give a total price yet I have not finished buying stuff. Electric Jack, Tornado, LCD TV....... Will it ever stop?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Fortunately the camping bug has bitten me and I will be camping for the rest of my life.


You got that right!









Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Devildog said:
> 
> 
> > So what is the fold wall table mod?
> ...


Here ya go you can do this 2 ways, buy it or build it. I'm going to build mine. Heres the link if you want to purchase.

Folding Wall Table Link



















Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So, is the idea that the folding table replaces the dinette table? Or am I being dense? (Don't answer that, Thor!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> So, is the idea that the folding table replaces the dinette table? Or am I being dense? (Don't answer that, Thor!)
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]111310[/snapback]​


I'll be nice







replaces the dinette table.

Vern


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

vern38 said:


> I'll be nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice, but if you do this do you loose the ability to make a bed out of the dinette?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

vern38 said:


> I'll be nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!









That's kind of a nice idea. Makes a cozy little conversation area.
On the 28RS-DS that window is pretty low, but I'm sure it could be adapted.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Vern
> 
> Camping used to be cheap. Some campsite are more than hotel rooms
> 
> ...


Right there with you Thor









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> So, is the idea that the folding table replaces the dinette table? Or am I being dense? (Don't answer that, Thor!)
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]111310[/snapback]​


so that leave all the rest of us to toss a few zingers your way...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mjatalley said:


> vern38 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be nice
> ...


Not really, just keep the old table in the under bed storage and it can be used for the bed or outside. If you wanted to go to the trouble you could make a custom fitted insert but thatâ€™s up to you.

Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> vern38 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be nice
> ...


The window in my 25FB is a little low as well thatâ€™s why I'm going to build my own besides I really don't think it's worth $295.00 and thatâ€™s the cheep one. I can make a nice one custom fit just like it for fifty bucks.

Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thor said:


> Vern
> 
> Camping used to be cheap. Some campsite are more than hotel rooms
> 
> ...


I here you the bug bit me as well.







WHERE IS THAT OUTBACK SPRAY?









Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

vern38 said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > Vern
> ...


You can add a shower pan MOD to the list.









Vern


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow Vern next time I see you I will not recognize your trailer


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Vern


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Now, I came back from the rally thinkin' that I was doing okay, no big mods planned, but now I have to rethink that with all of this mod talk.

Of course, I first have to convince the DW that it's all worth it. We'll be in Vegas in two weeks. That might be a good time to "discuss" it.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

proffsionl said:


> Now, I came back from the rally thinkin' that I was doing okay, no big mods planned, but now I have to rethink that with all of this mod talk.
> 
> Of course, I first have to convince the DW that it's all worth it. We'll be in Vegas in two weeks. That might be a good time to "discuss" it.
> 
> ...


You can add a Dual Flush Pro RV Holding Tank Rinser with Gate Valve (same as the flushking but costs less)

You know the wife is going to kill me before all this mod stuff is over.









Vern


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Must be nice to have access to your trailer all the time. As I store mine away from my house I don't have time to get out there on a non-camping weekend to do this neat mods....


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Must be nice to have access to your trailer all the time. As I store mine away from my house I don't have time to get out there on a non-camping weekend to do this neat mods....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had mine in storage for 8 months and it was very inconvenient. I added to my driveway to make it wider and added a 30 amp electrical outlet. Now all I have to do is back in and hook up. Sure makes it nice to do things when there is a little time.









Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...
Good to see you back on the forum. I haven't seen you post this much in a looooooooooong time! We missed your 'sense of humor' around here. I can't wait to see pics of your shower mod. (I hate the hump!)


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Trip to Camping World Yesterday









We bought (2) Big Daddy Chairs that were on sale 2 for 199.00 (Thanks mswalt, proffsional and Summer Games)

Baby Q Gas Grill 129.00 (Thanks proffsional)

Cutting Board for Stove Top $13.00 (Thanks Summer Games)

I am sure we have more to get but that will have to wait until the next Rally









KB


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> Vern...
> Good to see you back on the forum. I haven't seen you post this much in a looooooooooong time! We missed your 'sense of humor' around here. I can't wait to see pics of your shower mod. (I hate the hump!)
> [snapback]112663[/snapback]​


I hate that hump to! I'll post pics when it's finished. Actually I hope the parts come in before our late June Rally so I can show it off at the Rally.









PS: Post, ME!









Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

kbrazielTx said:


> Trip to Camping World Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Rally cost me to (somewhere between 5 & 6 hundred bucks "OUCH"







or should I say









Vern


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The dinette table on the Trail Cruiser has a swing thingy attached to the wall that moves the table up and down. There's one leg that folds beneath the table and goes to the ground as support when the table is up. When down, it sits on the wood rail making it a bed. I've seen pics of the hardware somewhere. I'll try to find and post them. You wouldn't need anything extra. I found a pic of the table leg but need to look for the supports that attached to the wall.










I found the product at dyersonline.com and posted a link to picture in the gallary. I can't post a dynamic something or other here. It's hard to see but shows how it swings down into bed position and when up it latches onto two brackets at the top on each side.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=3333[/IMG]


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Heck, my first camping trip of the season:

MaxAir vent cover...$30
Electric cord housing/cover...$8 (I ripped off the round door flap)
Outdoor speaker mod....$6 (speaker wire...I had the speakers)
2-padded LaFuma chairs...$300
2 tanks of gas...$100
State park sticker....$25
Camping fees...$32
1 cheesy bundle of wood...$4
Beer...$30
Entry door window sun blocker...$12 (helps in case beer causes morning sleepiness)

Relaxation....priceless.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Heck, my first camping trip of the season:
> 
> MaxAir vent cover...$30
> Electric cord housing/cover...$8 (I ripped off the round door flap)
> ...


Sure hope those two beers were toast before you took that little nap...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > Heck, my first camping trip of the season:
> ...


Beer...$30, most important purchase of the trip.









Vern


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't want to think what life would be without a Beer and an outback !!!!!!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

> Entry door window sun blocker...$12 (helps in case beer causes morning sleepiness)


What did you use for this - I would like to do this mod also.

Thanks!

action


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a great picture. I hope to duplicate it this weekend. Love those chairs. Hey, isn't Fathers Day coming up?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pete,

That may be the biggest camping carpet I have ever seen! A little ostentatious, don't you think?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Pete,
> 
> That may be the biggest camping carpet I have ever seen! A little ostentatious, don't you think?
> 
> ...


You have a good eye Doug. Maybe they each have their own carpet.

After spending 3 hondo on chairs there's no carpet budget left.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Who needs carpet when you're in the woods!
I'm looking for a nice big carpet now. I bought that hunk way back in my POP-UP days.

The window shade is show in the picture as well. I bought it ready made at a dealer store, and it's held there by velcro. It shades the sun, moon, and supposed to insulate as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Pete,
> 
> That may be the biggest camping carpet I have ever seen! A little ostentatious, don't you think?
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!


----------

